# General > Sport >  Financial Support to Commonwealth Games Cyclist

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Financial Support to Commonwealth Games Cyclist*

Caithness Members of the Highland Council have come to the aid of a member of the Scottish Commonwealth team by agreeing to fund the purchase of a new racing frame required for this years games from their discretionary budgets.     Evan Oliphant from Wick who is a member of the Scottish road and track cycling team and, who had previously competed at the 2006 Melbourne games where he marginally missed out on a medal, had earlier appealed for funding assistance from the discretionary budget and members agreed at a recent business meeting to fund any shortfall following approaches to other sponsors.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

